# Cubemania is online



## tim (May 4, 2008)

Hey cubers,

Good news: Cubemania is online.

Some features of Cubemania:
* Stop your times and submit your averages
* Keep track of your times in a nice chart
* Compare yourself to other cubers

For more details, have a look at the page. So, register now and get the records! 

If you find any bugs or miss a feature, let us know by creating a new ticket.

Tim


----------



## Karthik (May 4, 2008)

Wow, this is awesome!
Good work Tim!


----------



## Lotsofsloths (May 4, 2008)

Wow!
I love this!


----------



## andrewvo1324 (May 4, 2008)

THanks man now i dont need to use excel!


EDIT: I suggest adding a option for POP also a algorithm viewer. To make sure your scramble is correct =P


----------



## immortalcube (May 4, 2008)

Wow this looks nice!


----------



## joey (May 4, 2008)

*yawns* old news =p


----------



## Lotsofsloths (May 4, 2008)

Who is GeorgeSheffman??


----------



## n00bcubix (May 4, 2008)

Brilliant! I am JunHyuk in cubemania


----------



## Jai (May 4, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> Who is GeorgeSheffman??


I'm guessing he accidentally submitted a 2x2 time with the 3x3 timer?..


----------



## TimMc (May 4, 2008)

nice, but EWW @ the megaminx 

Tim.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (May 4, 2008)

Jai said:


> Lotsofsloths said:
> 
> 
> > Who is GeorgeSheffman??
> ...



Sounds fitting, but I hope there are active moderators that edit stuff like that.


----------



## Jai (May 4, 2008)

On a similar topic, what's up with Edouard's 0.16 single on the 2x2?..


----------



## Paiev (May 4, 2008)

Some suggestions:

1) POP?
2) If I x out a time, don't give us a previous scramble. 
3) What do I do after I've done five solves? Let me keep solving. Allow for rolling averages.
4) Support 10/12 as well as (or instead of) 3/5. 
5) Scrambles are length 26. Off by one error? (this doesn't really matter, though)

Great timer, though, good job.


----------



## KJiptner (May 4, 2008)

Cubemania wants competition-like rules. That's why there are no POPs, 10/12 Avgs or RAs. 

Stefan Pochmann is evil.


----------



## Stefan (May 4, 2008)

- You might want to hint at what "Add" does. I didn't know, so I just tried it.
- Why am I not allowed to do more than five solves?
- Is this intended to replace the speedcubing.com UWR lists?
- I'd like to edit/delete some of my results.


----------



## n00bcubix (May 4, 2008)

yeah Stefan First i wondered why my times had not been recorded. Figures I only did 2 and you need to do all 5 to press add. I didn't know what the add was for


----------



## Jai (May 4, 2008)

The "add" button should be changed to "Add record", and there should be a confirmation pop-up after you press "add", saying "You are about to submit a (time) average for (puzzle). Are you sure?"


----------



## Harris Chan (May 4, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> Jai said:
> 
> 
> > Lotsofsloths said:
> ...



Hey! It's that guy that Derrick was talking about to me! I heard he said he's going to be at TOS


----------



## Squeek (May 4, 2008)

Hopefully a lot more people will join cause I don't like having the slowest average and single T_T


----------



## Lotsofsloths (May 4, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> Lotsofsloths said:
> 
> 
> > Jai said:
> ...



Harris Chan quoted me!!
I feel like i'm on top of the world xD


Also, it seems as if people are abusing the sytem!?


http://www.cubemania.org/kinds/1/puzzles/2/records said:


> 0.37 s StefanPochmann May 04, 2008


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (May 4, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> Also, it seems as if people are abusing the sytem!?
> 
> 
> http://www.cubemania.org/kinds/1/puzzles/2/records said:
> ...


Well ->


StefanPochmann said:


> - You might want to hint at what "Add" does. I didn't know, so I just tried it.





This is an incredible site, tim. Nice work! One thing, though, when I look at my profile can I also see my best single instead of just average? Maybe you could see your individual solves if you click on or hover over your average on the graph or something? That would be awesome.


----------



## LarsN (May 4, 2008)

Is it only me or is the timer distorted using 800x600 screen resolution?

I can't change it because I'm at work. Not that I'm cubing at work ... well, not all the time anyway...(was that the boss behind me?)


----------



## Karthik (May 4, 2008)

If you want competition like rules why do you have non-competition events?
Not that I am discouraging it, but it would be really nice if I could do an average of 12.
Also it will be a nice feature if one could copy the results to the clipboard.


----------



## David (May 4, 2008)

Wow this is great, I love how it's so simple to compare your times to everyone else's. The only suggestion I have, and maybe I didn't see it, would be to show each individual time. (except Stefan's lol)


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 4, 2008)

I would complain about tome stuff, but I think most of it is being covered.

Well, one thing: After canceling a time, can I request a new scramble?
(And where can I find my earlier session times/scrambles?)

Also, my record was a legitimate (non-lucky?) 10.88, but somehow an 0.26 was recorded. :confused:


----------



## Bryan (May 4, 2008)

Perhaps let people record for a while and then declare "I want this to be my official time for the day" and then do five solves.

Make it a Facebook app.

Allow people to manually input times. I like to use my stackmat timer, and I cn just type in the numbers.

Let people see an example without having to register.


----------



## Gabriel (May 4, 2008)

Can you change the scramble for pyraminx? Because R2=R' ?
Well, about this site is really good.

P.D.: Add Square-1 please!!


----------



## ExoCorsair (May 4, 2008)

First 5x5x5 scramble I got is "bad":

l R' r2 f2 U' u F' L2 D2 l u' D2 L f l B u' D2 L2 l f2 D F b2 l U2 b2 d' B U2 L2 F' f' D2 u2 f2 u' L' U' L2 D' b F U2 F2 d *R l' R* r2 F l2 D B2 l' b' D' R' D b2 D


----------



## Dene (May 4, 2008)

I want averages of 12. This looks great, btw. Well done! Oh yea I also want to manually input times (if this is going to be "official" then technically stackmats should be used).


----------



## tim (May 5, 2008)

Thanks guys for the feedback and bug reports.

I updated the site and fixed the scramble issues (bigger cubes, pyraminx, 26 moves).
I also added a very basic view of everyone's averages + single solves, but didn't link to it yet, because it's too ugly .

Regarding to
- POP: For me there doesn't exist a POP. You start your timer, try to solve the puzzle and stop the timer. If the puzzle isn't solved when the timer is stopped, it's uhm not solved. If you really want to use POP, you can make a notice in the textbox. (I know, you can't read your comments anywhere, but that's on our todo list)

- Average of 12: The thing is: At the moment i can't offer two types of averages without rewritting many things. I could change the attempts count to 12 for every puzzle, but thats not very beginner friendly. Mhh, i hope the solution will pop in my mind during the next few hours.

- Best single on the user page: Todo list... 

- "X" and new scramble: Actually the "X" is just for accidentally pressing the space button or stuff like that.

@LarsN: I'll have a look at the timer at such a low resolution tomorrow, but i have to get some sleep first.

@Lucas: Your 10.88s solve is recorded. The 0.26s solve was the first solve of your second average. I'll just delete the average and hope that it wasn't a timer malfunction. So if anyone notice something similar, don't hesitate to write me an e-mail .



StefanPochmann said:


> - You might want to hint at what "Add" does. I didn't know, so I just tried it.
> - Why am I not allowed to do more than five solves?
> - Is this intended to replace the speedcubing.com UWR lists?
> - I'd like to edit/delete some of my results.


- I changed the name, i hope that's enough
- Added RA to todo list
- Uhm, i never thought about that, i don't know
- I think i won't add a feature to edit your times, since it's not necessary in my opinion. The delete "feature" is already implemented, but - as i mentioned above - not yet visible.

/edit: sorry for the bad layout, i'm too lazy and tired at the moment.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (May 5, 2008)

I think you should have a todo list ON the site, so we can see what you are looking forward to make.


----------



## masterofthebass (May 5, 2008)

One little problem... http://i29.tinypic.com/2e1xi4w.jpg IDK if it won't accept sub-2 singles, but maybe that's why erik's not on the top scores list.


----------



## mrbiggs (May 5, 2008)

A weird problem: if you manage to get two identical averages one after the other, it graphs them as increasing.

Not a big deal, just letting you know.


----------



## hdskull (May 5, 2008)

Nice program, but I think BLD should have average graphed as well, because I just went for 3 bld solves and I got, 2:38, 2:08, 2:33, because the 2:08 had an easier solve. So, I think a single time, doesn't show where you were really at.


----------



## Dene (May 5, 2008)

Why a countdown for OH and feet, and how do I turn it off?


----------



## tim (May 5, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> One little problem... http://i29.tinypic.com/2e1xi4w.jpg IDK if it won't accept sub-2 singles, but maybe that's why erik's not on the top scores list.



Fixed, it had nothing to do with the time, more with my foolness and the limit of scrambles...



Dene said:


> Why a countdown for OH and feet, and how do I turn it off?



I found it quite useful to have a countdown for feet, since you usually don't use your feet to hit the space bar . But i thought i removed the countdown for OH, i'll do that now.

/edit: There's no countdown for OH


----------



## MistArts (May 5, 2008)

How come you can only see your chart after an average?


----------



## tim (May 5, 2008)

MistArts said:


> How come you can only see your chart after an average?



Do you want to see half averages?


----------



## fanwuq (May 5, 2008)

very nice! I signed up!


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (May 5, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> One little problem... http://i29.tinypic.com/2e1xi4w.jpg IDK if it won't accept sub-2 singles, but maybe that's why erik's not on the top scores list.



Thanks for showing off your sub-1:50.

I've never done anything faster than my official PB.


----------



## MistArts (May 5, 2008)

tim said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > How come you can only see your chart after an average?
> ...



Never mind. It works now.


----------



## Kristoffer (May 5, 2008)

woah awesome


----------



## immortal technique (May 5, 2008)

*Cubemania*

WOW!!! This site is soo cool! I love it! Thanks!


----------



## Kristoffer (May 5, 2008)

It's really nice, but I didn't like the spacebar sensitivty...I like to hold it for a sec before I start


----------



## braineater (May 5, 2008)

Nice site.
Suggestion: The graph would be way more meaningful if you could scale it to time.


----------



## tim (May 5, 2008)

Kristoffer said:


> It's really nice, but I didn't like the spacebar sensitivty...I like to hold it for a sec before I start



Actually the timer should start if you release the space bar. At least that's the behaviour on my computer. What browser/OS are you using?

I changed the format of 2x2 and 3x3 to avg of 12. What format should the 4x4 and 5x5 be? Averages of 12 could be quite painful for the slower people, so i prefer to leave it as an average of 5.
Currently we can't offer more than one average format, but we'll have to change that until the release of the competition area.


----------



## qqwref (May 5, 2008)

Wait, it's average of 12 now? Isn't it, like, harder to get a fast average of 12 than a fast average of 5? So should people's times be deleted now, because they might not be able to get them if they did averages of 12? Also, doing only non-rolling averages of 12 seems really weird to me. But maybe that's just me. Anyway, I'd say to either go with competition style all the way (non-rolling avg5 / mean3, no averages for BLD events) or UWR style all the way (avg12 for everything no matter how long, even BLD, and allowing rolling). Something in between is just confusing.

Can you put single PBs (as well as averages) on people's profiles?

I don't like the graphs that much: the scaling is arbitrary. Can you change the code so that instead of displaying things like your best and worst time, they display "landmarks"? For example on 3x3 I don't want marks like "15.84 s" or "16.88 s" on the y axis, even if they're my best/worst times, because I can visually identify my best/worst average by just finding it on the graph and rolling my mouse over it. I'd much rather have marks like "15.00 s" and "16.00 s" and "17.00 s", even if my times don't quite reach the top or the bottom of the graph. Very important landmarks like "1:00.00 min" and "1:30.00 min" should probably be included whenever they fall in the graph range, even if they would normally be skipped.

By the way, don't mind my criticism too much; I think it's a really neat site and I'm excited to watch it develop.


EDIT: Something weird happened. I did 2x2 BLD (mean of 3, right?) and my times were like 1:0x DNF 5x, but then I got an average of 1:0x. Shouldn't it be a 5x single DNF average? How does the code deal with DNFs anyway? (By the way the DNF was around 1:30.)


----------



## Johannes91 (May 5, 2008)

qqwref said:


> Also, doing only non-rolling averages of 12 seems really weird to me. But maybe that's just me.


I think it's weird, too, and that it would be better if sessions could contain any number of solves.

I also can't select the other events. When I click them, they become yellow, but nothing else happens. I tried doing a couple of OH averages, but they were submitted as normal speedsolves. It also happens on the record page.


----------



## Cerberus (May 5, 2008)

I think avg of 5 was nice and Rolling is not needed, you can always add your times and see your progress nicely. why do you always want average of 12? it can take quite a while when you just want to cube in a break, you now need some time (more than double...)
But I still love the site as you know tim!


----------



## MistArts (May 5, 2008)

Johannes91 said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Also, doing only non-rolling averages of 12 seems really weird to me. But maybe that's just me.
> ...




Press the style of the event and then the puzzle.


----------



## TobiasDaneels (May 5, 2008)

Some things to add:

-A list of the newest records by date (only the top-10 records or so)
-the seperate times of an average in the record listings
-the scramble in the single solve listings

Apart from that, great site, which will be used by me for a long time.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (May 5, 2008)

qqwref said:


> Wait, it's average of 12 now? Isn't it, like, harder to get a fast average of 12 than a fast average of 5? So should people's times be deleted now, because they might not be able to get them if they did averages of 12? Also, doing only non-rolling averages of 12 seems really weird to me. But maybe that's just me. Anyway, I'd say to either go with competition style all the way (non-rolling avg5 / mean3, no averages for BLD events) or UWR style all the way (avg12 for everything no matter how long, even BLD, and allowing rolling). Something in between is just confusing.



I agree very much. I'm sure tim is probably doing something about the avg of 5/12 thing, though.


----------



## tim (May 5, 2008)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, it's average of 12 now? Isn't it, like, harder to get a fast average of 12 than a fast average of 5? So should people's times be deleted now, because they might not be able to get them if they did averages of 12? Also, doing only non-rolling averages of 12 seems really weird to me. But maybe that's just me. Anyway, I'd say to either go with competition style all the way (non-rolling avg5 / mean3, no averages for BLD events) or UWR style all the way (avg12 for everything no matter how long, even BLD, and allowing rolling). Something in between is just confusing.
> ...



You're right, it's confusing. What about that solution: I will change all events to avg of 12 (except 4x4 bld and 5x5 bld) and give everyone the chance to submit an average before he has done all 12 solves (but in this case you'll get a dnf average and just your single solves can be a record).
About the RA: I'm working on it.


----------



## TobiasDaneels (May 5, 2008)

Oh no!!!

I was recording another average 2x2. After 5, I had the incredible average of 3.46 which would have put me first on the list. Then I noticed that the rules were changed. The average of 12 ended up being 4.36, 3 and 4 changed position . 

There goes my fifteen minutes of fame.


----------



## Dene (May 5, 2008)

tim said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > One little problem... http://i29.tinypic.com/2e1xi4w.jpg IDK if it won't accept sub-2 singles, but maybe that's why erik's not on the top scores list.
> ...



I could insist I got a countdown for OH. I couldn't work out how I got a 21 second solve (I mean, come on!) then did another, and looked at the screen after a while and saw it at 4 seconds, which was obviously wrong, so the next time when I did it I watched the screen and sure enough it was counting down.

As for feet solving, sure you can't really start with your space bar with your feet, but you can't stop it with your feet either... The solution: Being able to manually put in times.


----------



## Kristoffer (May 5, 2008)

tim said:


> Kristoffer said:
> 
> 
> > It's really nice, but I didn't like the spacebar sensitivty...I like to hold it for a sec before I start
> ...



oh looks like it is working now...It went mad earlier...I held the spacebar down for 1 sec and I had already an avg of 0.01 or something xD


----------



## masterofthebass (May 5, 2008)

Tim, might I suggest you also add sq-1. It seems like it should be on the list too, as every other puzzle, (except magix) is on there.


----------



## ExoCorsair (May 6, 2008)

Great, averages of 12; back to CCT and JNetCube for me. :/


----------



## jtjogobonito (May 6, 2008)

Is it just my pc or can all of you not see the cube selections on the top of the site. Also, I can't chose whether or not I want to do One handed, blind, or with feet, only speedsovle 3x3.On IE, though, it works perfectly. Amazing timer.


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 6, 2008)

GAH! TIM! 

I had to beat the 4x4x4 OH avg5 with an avg12, and after I was done, the format had reverted immediately back to avg12. :confused:
I still did beat it, but that 2:16 avg contained a 2:05 avg5...


----------



## Me (May 6, 2008)

Great Site!!!
love the tracking of times and comparisons, nice job bringing cubing to Web 2.0!


----------



## Zigosity (May 6, 2008)

Am I the only one here who liked the avg of 5 system better? .


----------



## Henrik (May 6, 2008)

I like avg of 5 too.
I would be better and an idea for the future that you can choose between more kinds of avg's. Like avg of 5, 12, 50, 100. And then have different rankinglists for each avg format.


----------



## KJiptner (May 6, 2008)

Same here, I liked of 5 better.


----------



## Johannes91 (May 6, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Johannes91 said:
> 
> 
> > I also can't select the other events. When I click them, they become yellow, but nothing else happens. I tried doing a couple of OH averages, but they were submitted as normal speedsolves. It also happens on the record page.
> ...


There are supposed to be puzzles somewhere? Well, I guess that's my problem.


----------



## Cerberus (May 6, 2008)

I also liked avg of 5, but tim knows that. for different rankings you would have the problem that people are annoyed to choose type of average BEFORE doing it and so when they want to do a avg of 100 but the first 5 solves are totally great, they complain again, but I think it's bad luck then.
In my opinion we should stick to average of 5, if you want to make more solves then do the next average you can see your progress during a session, it's not a problem I think.


----------



## uni8wizard2 (May 6, 2008)

I 've got a problem. Today i went to cubemaina and suddenly I was on the top of the list with impossible record. I am so confused. Do you think somebody broke in to my account.  Is there any way how to delete your best average?


----------



## uni8wizard2 (May 6, 2008)

I have only average by 12?? How can I make it by five?


----------



## uni8wizard2 (May 6, 2008)

thx for deleting my average


----------



## Harry (May 6, 2008)

Thanks, now I can record my time officially (in terms of online view). Thanks guys!!


----------



## Jacco (May 6, 2008)

Nice! Actually I'm used to double hitting the spacebar because of JNet =P


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (May 6, 2008)

So it the deletion of all avg's of 5 happening... or... ?? I have a 16.57 avg of 5 and there's no way I'm gonna do an avg of 12 of that...


----------



## info (May 6, 2008)

LarsN said:


> ...Not that I'm cubing at work ... well, not all the time anyway...


Me neither, definitely not all the time.


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 7, 2008)

Johannes91 said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > Johannes91 said:
> ...





You can't see the other puzzles in Firefox.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (May 7, 2008)

Cubemania ROCKS!!!! Very impressive CSS! I love the color contrast!


----------



## alexc (May 7, 2008)

I have a problem with the bld timers, they are showing avgs of 12 not 3. I got a 1:23 DNF and 1:24. Would've bumped me up a few ranks, but the stupid timer...  Please fix!


----------



## info (May 7, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> Johannes91 said:
> 
> 
> > MistArts said:
> ...


Hmmm, no wonder I couldn't understand what all the fuss is about. IE only?


----------



## Ou (May 7, 2008)

*Accidental time*

Uhh, I somehow submitted a bad time for 3x3 single time. Can I get that deleted?

Also, will we have the option to delete our own records in the future?


----------



## Cerberus (May 7, 2008)

info said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > Johannes91 said:
> ...



I am using Opera and everything is fine.


----------



## Zigosity (May 7, 2008)

Cerberus said:


> info said:
> 
> 
> > Hadley4000 said:
> ...



I can see it using firefox no problem .


----------



## Lofty (May 7, 2008)

I also have no problems in firefox...
I'm worried about OH tho...so many people have really fast singles and Harris and Rowe have really good averages.. how am going to get get to the top now...
Edit: man I had a nice 16.67 OH time and a decent average but looked back over and saw a 5.xx time... oh well ill get better tomorrow when its day time...


----------



## tim (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback, guys. Could you please use trac to open new tickets for any feature requests and bug reports? This makes it much easier for us to keep track of requested features, thanks 



Ou said:


> Uhh, I somehow submitted a bad time for 3x3 single time. Can I get that deleted?



I deleted your average containing the 0.48s solve.



Johannes91 said:


> There are supposed to be puzzles somewhere? Well, I guess that's my problem.



Which browser/OS do you use? New ticket


----------



## hdskull (May 8, 2008)

too lazy to do 12 bld solves!!! lol.


----------



## Harry (May 8, 2008)

How do you submit the avergae when you only solve 4 times? Is that possible?


----------



## Lofty (May 8, 2008)

You can only submit full averages of 12.
Ugh. I just had 4 of my first 5 solves sub-20 and went on to a 22.xx average. I blame it on the lighting.


----------



## Harry (May 8, 2008)

Walah!!You can only submit average of 12?????

Okay then, I hope I will have that much time...........


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (May 8, 2008)

I don't think there are averages for BLD, just single best time (even though single best shows up for average).


----------



## shelley (May 8, 2008)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> I don't think there are averages for BLD, just single best time (even though single best shows up for average).



Yeah, I just figured that out. I'm dumb.


----------



## MistArts (May 8, 2008)

Zigosity said:


> Cerberus said:
> 
> 
> > info said:
> ...



Maybe you have a missing plug-in?


----------



## Lofty (May 8, 2008)

whoa i just finished an average of 12 (it was terrible) hit refresh and saw averages of 5 with the ability to manually input times! pretty exciting! now I can go for sub-20 much easier!


----------



## tim (May 8, 2008)

*Getting on the right track again!*

Hi guys,

our initial goal for Cubemania was to create a competition like web page for solving the Rubik's Cube, but we somehow lost track of this goal (actually it was just me, who acted on an impulse, which caused some unforseen implications. Sorry for that!). So we decided to change back to the solving formats of the wca and stick with that, which means average of 5 for 2x2x2-5x5x5 and best of 3 for all blindfolded events.

We hope that you appreciate those changes. If not we added some *features* to console you :
• One new puzzle: the Square-1
• You can enter your times manually now
• We added single records to the user's page
• Download all your times as a CSV file
• View comments of each average in the chart

And in case all those new features aren't enough, tell us about your ideas and wishes.

Have fun at Cubemania .


----------



## Cerberus (May 8, 2008)

GREAT new feature, you forgot about one, you can add your wca ID and have a link to your wca profile on your cubemania profile.

It's a fantastic site, I am looking forward to see what you want to do next


----------



## Lotsofsloths (May 8, 2008)

I love it xD
Just plain love it.


----------



## Lofty (May 8, 2008)

I just plane love it too 
I'll be using this now to time myself. Its kinda annoying that lucky solves count as single bests but i guess thats how it goes in the WCA.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 8, 2008)

Tim, would you mind removing the requirement of having competed before? On another forum I'm in this is making some people rather upset


----------



## tim (May 8, 2008)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Tim, would you mind removing the requirement of having competed before? On another forum I'm in this is making some people rather upset



What do you mean? You don't have to compete before using Cubemania. Sorry, but i don't get it.


----------



## Cerberus (May 8, 2008)

I think he means the wca-link FEATURE, you can use it so that others can see your official times, but you don't have to have official times to be registered and submit your times


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 8, 2008)

These people are claiming they need a WCA ID to register


----------



## tim (May 8, 2008)

Ethan Rosen said:


> These people are claiming they need a WCA ID to register



It was a bug and is fixed now, sorry .


----------



## masterofthebass (May 8, 2008)

Tim, there's an issue with the sq-1 scrambles. They are WAY too long. It's taken me about 6 or 7 times to get 2 solves done... If you could shorten it to the official scrambler, it would be much nicer.


----------



## tim (May 8, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Tim, there's an issue with the sq-1 scrambles. They are WAY too long. It's taken me about 6 or 7 times to get 2 solves done... If you could shorten it to the official scrambler, it would be much nicer.



fixed, at least i shortened it. I thought the scramble length means the amount of slice moves. But it's more complicated. I think i have to update my sq-1 scrambler.

/edit: done.


----------



## Dene (May 9, 2008)

Oh you made me do an average of 5 last night for 5x5x5 with feet and now you're saying I only have to do 3??!!


----------



## immortalcube (May 9, 2008)

looks like people are already abusing the system , unless its really possible to get .15 sec solves...


----------



## Cerberus (May 9, 2008)

yeah, but they get deleted, so it's no permanent problem, just sometimes some stupid times there, but it will get better with the time I think/hope


----------



## hdskull (May 9, 2008)

for awhile there was average for BLD, but not anymore, haha.


----------



## Harry (May 9, 2008)

immortalcube said:


> looks like people are already abusing the system , unless its really possible to get .15 sec solves...



Oh yeah....it is..... when you cheated that is......

It is usual to have prblems like these in sites that need the honesty of the user.......


----------



## Lofty (May 9, 2008)

Its not just the honesty of the user, its how much the user is paying attention before they hit submit. If the user hits submit excitedly immediately after a good average they may not notice that they didn't hit the space bar properly on one solve.


----------



## Harry (May 9, 2008)

oh btw, I just realize that the scramble in the cubemania won't get me any parity (4x4x4 here) so I can get my time faster....

Yeah, I know what you expert will say..... It is important in practice the parity...

Anyway I get a nwe record eh.......


----------



## Cerberus (May 9, 2008)

I've got parity with them, just cube on and you will get parity when your luck is over


----------



## Harry (May 9, 2008)

Cerberus said:


> I've got parity with them, just cube on and you will get parity when your luck is over



Oh yeah, after I post that, I get a double parity.......


In the cubemania, I can't enter the time manually in minutes.....

Admin and moderator please.........


----------



## masterofthebass (May 9, 2008)

umm... you have to just convert minutes into seconds... 1:20 = 80. It's not hard, and it makes coding the thing a lot easier..


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (May 9, 2008)

Harry said:


> oh btw, I just realize that the scramble in the cubemania won't get me any parity (4x4x4 here) so I can get my time faster....
> 
> Yeah, I know what you expert will say..... It is important in practice the parity...
> 
> Anyway I get a nwe record eh.......



Parity, by definition, happens half of the time.


----------



## Stefan (May 9, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Parity, by definition, happens half of the time.



By what definition?


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 9, 2008)

That would be a fun question to answer:

What precisely do we mean when we speak of parity with twisty puzzles?

It might be that my first ever experience with parity in twisty puzzles was with the 4x4x4, but the first one I ever actually noticed and somewhat understood was actually Alexander's Star. There I was trying to solve it (back when it first came out) and eventually figured out that I had two pieces that looked exactly identical, and apparently I needed to swap one of those pieces with the other one so I could solve it. So for that case, it seems like the following definition would have worked (http://www.answers.com/topic/parity?cat=biz-fin):

2. Functional equivalence, as in the weaponry or military strength of adversaries: “A problem that has troubled the U.S.-Soviet relationship from the beginning has been the issue of parity” (Charles William Maynes).

Well, aside from the whole military thing, that is. 

I'm not sure that really works for all the things we typically call "parity", though.


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 9, 2008)

How'd we get to this?

Parity is normally the evenness or oddness of something, compared to null (solved, etc.). Even is normally the consistent (e.g. closed under some operations) set of things under consideration.
So, parity in cubing occurs when we stay even under some solution operations, but we need to resolve an oddity in order to get to solved (even). 
Formally, I think we can go to group theory for permutation and use that definition of parity...

Groups and puzzles tend to have this odd tendency to have correspondable even and odd states, so parity ends up 1/2 of the states, and -if we're ignorant enough- half of the time. 
(But I still somehow think of parity as "a step that must be resolved in a full solution, but does not always occur.")


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 9, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> (But I still somehow think of parity as "a step that must be resolved in a full solution, but does not always occur.")



So does that mean the condition of being about to solve the LL is parity? (LL skips DO happen.) Wow - it seems like I get parity practically every time I solve - I'm so unlucky! No wonder my times are so bad!


----------



## ExoCorsair (May 9, 2008)

Suggestion: How about saving the scramble of each single solve record?


----------



## tim (May 9, 2008)

ExoCorsair said:


> Suggestion: How about saving the scramble of each single solve record?



We save all scrambles, we just don't display them.

My suggestion: Open a new ticket


----------



## Rama (May 10, 2008)

Yeay me, 2nd average got me first place OH AVG. 

I like it Tim, now let's hope the Japanese cubers join in too.


----------



## Lofty (May 10, 2008)

But if they do then we will lose our places in OH!
btw is your 15.xx lucky? I had a 15.xx nonlucky but my 14.04 is a pll skip.


----------



## Rama (May 10, 2008)

Lofty said:


> But if they do then we will lose our places in OH!
> btw is your 15.xx lucky? I had a 15.xx nonlucky but my 14.04 is a pll skip.



True, but it would have fun to have ALL of them for online competitions too. 

I only count N-LC's.
Btw. I just broke my PB single and AVG again.


----------



## Leo (May 10, 2008)

My main problem is that I can't hold the space bar...and that I have to log in every time. No option for "Remember Me?".

Another thing is that very often when I end a solve the timer immediately starts for the next solve.


----------



## isaganiesteron (May 10, 2008)

i submitted an average of 16.xx seconds to the OH category thinking it was normal solves, which placed me number one.. i dont know how to delete it, so to the guys who run cubemania, can you please delete it..


----------



## isaganiesteron (May 10, 2008)

tim, i submitted a 16.xx second average to the OH category thinking it was for normal solves, is there a way to delete that entry? or can you just go ahead and delete that, my username is isaganiesteron.. thank you..


----------



## joey (May 10, 2008)

isaganiesteron said:


> tim, i submitted a 16.xx second average to the OH category thinking it was for normal solves, is there a way to delete that entry? or can you just go ahead and delete that, my username is isaganiesteron.. thank you..


It's been done.


----------



## hdskull (May 10, 2008)

This site is great! Makes me want to do blindfold solves all the time, haha.

One that can be fixed is the user's list, it seems kinda unorganized with different size fonts and stuff. (maybe it's firefox?)


----------



## LarsN (May 10, 2008)

hdskull said:


> One that can be fixed is the user's list, it seems kinda unorganized with different size fonts and stuff. (maybe it's firefox?)



I get the different sized fonts in IE aswell. I figured it had something to do with the users ranking ?


----------



## Karthik (May 10, 2008)

I think the different font sizes has to do with the frequency of usage of the site.


----------



## tim (May 10, 2008)

Karthik said:


> I think the different font sizes has to do with the frequency of usage of the site.



Yep, they represent the amount of solves the user has done.

btw. magic and master magic added


----------



## Stefan (May 10, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > Parity, by definition, happens half of the time.
> ...



Ok, either you missed the question, or you chickened out. Truth is, the usual scramblers will *not* produce (odd) parity half of the time. How you can assert it, even claiming it as "defined", is beyond me. Oh well. In my experience in these forums, people saying "by definition" usually don't know what they're talking about and just like to hear themselves say big buzzwords. It's one of the phrases that trigger my bull**** alarm, similar to "scientists say".


----------



## Dene (May 10, 2008)

Oh that isn't fair. Those doing 2x2x2 are gonna end up with HUGE names


----------



## Dene (May 10, 2008)

LMAO! What a cool alarm. I bet I trigger that one off quite a bit


----------



## Cerberus (May 10, 2008)

hey, I am Tobi and not done 2x2 that much at all, but I got the biggest name =)


----------



## fanwuq (May 28, 2008)

I've had some 22 seconds averages on the timer. But this happened 3 times: I got to the last solve with 21-23 average. Got what felt like a nice time, and accidentally hit the spacebar (don't know what other keys I may have hit.) The effect is equivalent of clicking back button. I click forward. I the times are erased and I end up getting the exact same scrambles for the average again. Any way to fix this?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (May 28, 2008)

tim said:


> fixed, at least i shortened it. I thought the scramble length means the amount of slice moves. But it's more complicated. I think i have to update my sq-1 scrambler.



Slice moves?! Holy crap that's long.


----------

